

Twitter suspended ScraperWiki's API use - ptwobrussell
https://blog.scraperwiki.com/2014/07/twitter-tool-update/

======
ptwobrussell
And it looks like the suspension is permanent per the update today at
[https://blog.scraperwiki.com/2014/08/the-story-of-getting-
tw...](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/2014/08/the-story-of-getting-twitter-data-
and-its-missing-middle/)

